# Pit Bull rescue, life long juvenile collar on an adult



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

The pics in this story are pretty gruesome. you've been warned.

http://www.spbr.org/featuredpets/clementine/clementine.htm


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am the owner of a staffie/dalmation cross and she is the gentlest dog around. Big huge suck and loves her play time... just over 11years old she still has the energy of a 1year old!

People that mistreat their pets such as what happened to that poor girl should have the same thing done to them as part of the punishment for such cruelties.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh how.... how could these people just be so... Ergh!

I am so happy to see her do well...what a sweet trusting dog, dispite all that horrible treatment


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It is such a nice ending 
For what she has been through it's certainly refreshing to see so many caring people.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Our back neighbors have a pit bull mix puppy and all we can hear every day is "MILLIE!" at the top of their lungs. It drives us crazy. We also hear the puppy squealing but have never witnessed them hitting the dog. If we do though, we will be sure to call the humane society!!! Sadly they have adopted another puppy.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

A pit bull puppy is illegal to own in Ontario. Period! All Staffies and Pit Bull males and females were to be spayed and neutered back when the pit bull ban went into effect. If the humane society finds out that she has a pit bull puppy they are legally supposed to destroy the animal.

I don't like the law... but that is what will probably happen if you notify them


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I think this took place in the US. That law does not apply there.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was referring to Tabatha's back neighbour... they live in Ontario and if they have a PitBull puppy then they are in violation of the Ontario PitBull ban


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i have heard said neighbour... they are horrible. D:


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i handelled a lot of dogs, and pitbulls are the only dogs that I've had trouble controlling... I don't like them. but do they deserve a ban? yes and no...but that's not my choice...


on the note of this rescue, it's a sweet story... wish i could make the owners wear a colar 4 inches too small for a few years...but I can't...doesn't make me like pit bulls though


tabatha, you should call the humaine society regardless of how you feel about them possibly putting it down.... you don't need it turning on you one or your hubby when it grows up... or your kids? (do you have any?...yet?)

ppl please don't flame on the pitbull coments


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's what I have said for many years. We are requiring the wrong animals to be licenced. You need to take lessons to acquire a gun, car, etc. licence. So why not take lessons to get a pet owners licence that can be revoked at any time due to negligence on part of the owner. This also provides a cooling off period for people that buy pets on the spur of the moment and don't think ahead. It is a privilege to own a pet not a right.
Okay the soapbox is free now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very correct Calmer! ^^


----------

